# Disappointment [Sandcastle Cove in New Bern]



## Gophesjo (Sep 29, 2012)

I am currently staying at Sandcastle Cove in New Bern and have to say I am somewhat disappointed.  The Tripadvisor ratings rated this resort the highest of the specialty lodging choices in New Bern, and so I guess my expectations were pretty high.  They are not being met.  This is by no means the worst timeshare property I have seen or stayed at, but my disappointment level is nearly as high as when I did stay at that 'worst' timeshare.  I also am wondering what the other timeshare properties here in Fairfield Harbor must be like.

Why I'm disappointed - tired furnishings and decor,cabinets in need of repair, no wifi in the unit (coupled with intermittent 4G and 3G in the unit), hot water that isn't very hot with water presssure that needs to be stronger, and a relatively uncomfortable bed.  I'll review in a couple of days, but was just struck by fbe effect of my unmet expectations.


----------



## jme (Sep 29, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> I am currently staying at Sandcastle Cove in New Bern and have to say I am somewhat disappointed.  The Tripadvisor ratings rated this resort the highest of the specialty lodging choices in New Bern, and so I guess my expectations were pretty high.  They are not being met.  This is by no means the worst timeshare property I have seen or stayed at, but my disappointment level is nearly as high as when I did stay at that 'worst' timeshare.  I also am wondering what the other timeshare properties here in Fairfield Harbor must be like.
> 
> Why I'm disappointed - tired furnishings and decor,cabinets in need of repair, no wifi in the unit (coupled with intermittent 4G and 3G in the unit), hot water that isn't very hot with water presssure that needs to be stronger, and a relatively uncomfortable bed.  I'll review in a couple of days, but was just struck by fbe effect of my unmet expectations.



disappointed?    i was curious, so after three minutes of research, i'm not sure i get it.....Sandcastle Cove's rating of "highest in New Bern" doesn't really say much, as there aren't any "fine" resorts there anyway. It's got a 7.5 TUG rating, which is not exactly stellar. And Trip Advisor ratings can be pretty unreliable. I happened to compare that resort with the ones you own, and it's tied at 7.50 with Peppertree and Beachhouse, and above the 7.37 Orange Tree. 

 You previously said you strongly disliked Hilton Head beaches, which are far superior to North Carolina beaches (and quite an upscale area), so I'm not sure where you might be happy. But I do think you need to consider a few resorts with ratings higher than 7.5.    Maybe even 8 or 8.5, at least. 

We never stay at any resort below a 9.  I'm not really trying to be critical, but if I were to book a resort with a 7.5 rating, I wouldn't arrive expecting much.....that's just how the rating system works.  The things you list as deficient seem to be quite consistent with a 7.5 rating.


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 29, 2012)

So many TUG ratings are still quite outdated/stale so that I am usually more inclined to trust Tripadvisor than I am older TUG ratings.  In this case, as the TA ratings here surpassed the TA ratings for the Wyndham properties here I thought it would be better than it is.  I personally have not had the same issues with any of the Wyndham timeshares I have stayed at.


----------

